# Off Road H.O. . . . Sunday



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The 2009 North Coast "Off Road" H.O. series kicks off this Sunday, April 5th at Sheffield Hills, a four lane stadium style off road course in the infield of the Dirt Track at Stark Street (A.K.A. *S*heffield *L*ake *O*val *T*racks International) 
Three complete events will run with the *13th annual Buster's Bash & Crash "Clash"* for the Off Road Trucks kicking off the action at 6:00 PM. The Aero Hopper & Turbo Hopper buggies will follow in *Buster's Baja H.O. '09* and then the trucks will return to wrap up the night with the *2009 King of the Hills*.
The series will return to Sheffield Hills on October 19th for a pair of races for the Buggies and one more for the trucks.
As of now, Rattle Snake Raceway is still closed, hoping to make repairs.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

whoa!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Where are you getting enough of those knobby tires to make this feasable???? Theyre impossible to find in NOS form.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I bought 100 pairs about 15 years ago! Shoes are critical too.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

eastside, I'm vey intrigued by the track. Are those all off the shelf track pieces or did you do some custom humps? An overall track picture would be great if you can dig one up. Thanks.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow.. that looks like fun! I'd love to see video of them running around the track, if thats possible. 



> I bought 100 pairs about 15 years ago! Shoes are critical too.



Will the newer shoes from the mattel cars with oversized wheels work? (Charger vs Firebird set a few years ago) Might be able to order them from mattel?

-Robbie


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

MORE PICTURES!!!!

heh heh


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Cool! But don't you mean SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY, BLEACHER SEATS ARE ONLY 10 bux.....


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The track is all vintage lock & joiner using the bridge & culvert sections , wiggles, both cross overs & squeeze sections as well!...Rough driving is encouraged!...(not much room to go fast!) 
I'll look for some more pictures.

Marty, ALL seats are sold!....S.R.O.!......... pits are crowded too.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

"Rough driving is encouraged"

You will get plenty of that out of me on Sunday John! LOL!!!

I cant wait to run on this track!

It sounds like it may be a free for all with all those challenges that lie ahead!!!

I look forward to the challenge!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Here's a picture with Sheffield Lake Oval Tracks Int. , lately known as The Dirt Track at Stark Street Speedway around the perimiter and Sheffield Hills, stadium style off road course in the infield.
The oval track is Tomy done with FlecStone and the off road is lock & joiner with a medium heavy brown paint.


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi John!

Thank you again for another enjoyable evening!

It was nice to meet more of the guys in the club and get to know them better!!!

The buggies and trucks were a real challenge to race on your offroad track!

It was a nice change of pace to run these from what I am use to running usually on my track.

I look forward to our next race night!

Wayne :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I didn't know that off road existed in our scale !

do you have any links, or other photos, please ? (by the way, the track is really good looking!)


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Found a picture of Rattle Snake Raceway......It's on a door slab & built from Tyco sand track with some 6" turns painted to match. Waiting for some stimulus $$ to do the repairs it needs!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

These offroad tracks are cool as hell..:thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

really great looking !


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

another thing : does the cars "jump" over the track ? 

what chassis do you use (magnet, non magnet...) ? 

thank you


EDIT : what I think very interesting in off road ho slot race, is the perpective of rally or raid in h0 scale too...


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The chassis are Tyco. The trucks use the narrow 440X2 with knobby tires. The truck need to run a longer guide pin & also the pickup shoes have more up & down travel than the standard pickup shoe. The buggies are the Tyco Aero Hoppers & Turbo Hoppers from the late 80's early 90's They all have traction magnets, but the larger tires off set some of that stick. The events from this past weekend are the 98th, 99th, & 100th Off Road races that we've run & VERY SELDOM has anyone jumped the hills & landed in the correct slot!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

very interesting. I didn't imagine we could have rally/raid/off road action in our scale. As a scenery modeller, I find that very promising (imagine a h0 scale dakar raid track...) 

perhaps you have weblinks or videos somewhere ?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Just when you think you've seen all HO slot racing has to offer, you hear a commercial on the radio that goes something like this.

Stadium Trucks INVADE the infield at Sheffield Lake Oval Tracks International Raceway!!! Watch Rod Millian and Walker Evans get taken to school by Ricky Johnson in roaring, pulse pounding stadium trucks. Watch 'em work the rythim section and take the jumps like you've never seen before!

Can't find the awesome commercial announcer but here's what the racing at SLOTI must look like:






:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

My driving looked a lot like the guy on his roof in the stadium truck video when driving John's track last Sunday evening!!! LOL!!!!

I didn't know offroading ho slots could be so fun!!!!

I've had the tyco sets with hill and valley sections in the past but I was never as creative as John was when building his track as you all seen in his pictures.

I would recommend this type of racing in Ho for a nice change of pace from the regular series racing.

Try it you may like it!!!!!

Wayne:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree ! 

I was planning to make a rally one laner 1/32 track in future, but now I think I'll go on a 4 laners h0 scenic off road track, trying to make it portative, perhaps. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Alpine H.O. . . . . Not exactly off road but this would make a great little two lane rally track.
The lower part of the road is cleared but after going through the tunnel then you are in snow on the upper portion of the mountain!
I ran across these photos of the track back in 2000. I don't recall where they were posted or who's track it is. Maybe someone on the board might know. 
I have a few more pictures to track down,


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

great rally track ! as always, we want MORE PICS :lol: 


I'd love seeing some videos of offroad h0 too ! I searched, but didnt find any...

any web links appreciated too. I beleive I'm hooked ! :lol:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Found some other pictures


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you

nobody 's got videos of h0 off road/rally races ?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

I've got some raw footage video, but nothing that I have on line anywhere. John Peckham of scratch built Monster Truck fame also did some off road stuff. I'll have to look around & find his website. I know he has some monster truck stuff there & I THINK off road too. 
Later..................


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you

by the way, I contacted John, he didn't have off road videos too...


----------

